# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le site web >  [Migration 2015] Bug et améliorations liés au forum

## Doc TB

Si vous n'avez remarqué que le petit changement de logo en haut du forum, c'est que la migration s'est passée au delà de toute les espérances. C'est aussi peut-être (surement) parce que vous n'avez pas bien regardé. De nombreux bugs sont probablement présents et il faut probablement s'attendre à des problèmes d'optimisation demain. Toutefois, les serveurs qui accueillent le site sont désormais bien plus rapides que les précédents et une nette amélioration devrait se faire sentir dés que tout sera réglé aux petits ognons.

*Ce thread est ici pour vous permettre de remonter les bugs, mais également les améliorations que vous souhaiteriez voir. C'est le moment !*

Wobak centralisera vos demandes et j'essaye de les exécuter dans les jours qui viennent. 

Concernant le site et la nouvelle boutique, ils devraient être en ligne demain soir ou vendredi.

Là dessus, il est temps pour moi d'aller voir dans le fond de mon lit si j'y suis.

----------


## mathwern

Les utilisateurs connectés sont pas affichés correctement (mais "Array" me stalke sur tous les topics).
Le thème "Dark" que je chérissais tant a disparu.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

A priori tous les posts après 10h-10h30 hier ne sont pas là.
Bon c'est pas la mort.

Sinon on ne voit pas les utilisateurs en bas, simplement Array (de bus).

----------


## Flad

Y a quand même un gros gros bug ! (cf le mec au dessus qui devrait être ban 48h au moins).

----------


## MegABiloU

> Les utilisateurs connectés sont pas affichés correctement (mais "Array" me stalke sur tous les topics).
> Le thème "Dark" que je chérissais tant a disparu.


Ce serait par la même occasion le moment de l'optimiser un peu plus : certains grades apparaissaient noir sur fond noir. Et dans le profil aussi du texte blanc sur fond blanc.

----------


## Flad

Et on veut les smiley custom !!! :lapin_fourche:

----------


## Anonyme32145

Les URL alternatives ne fonctionnent pas encore (notamment Cpc.tb.cx).

----------


## Redlight

Quelques petites remarques d'intégration. Les petites flèches dans la barre du haut à côté de "communauté - actions - liens rapides" sont pas hyper visible. Et le second gris qui vient habiller la barre de gestion de profil c'est pas terrible je trouve.

Si je vois d'autre truc je le signalerai.

----------


## Medjes

> Les utilisateurs connectés sont pas affichés correctement (mais "Array" me stalke sur tous les topics).





> Sinon on ne voit pas les utilisateurs en bas, simplement Array (de bus).


Oui, je crois que c'est bon, ils ont compris. Ca commence à être répétitif, et je vous demande de vous array-ter !

----------


## Doc TB

En speed avant de retourner faire la sieste :

- Le dump final ayant été fait vers midi hier, tous les messages postés entre 12h et la fermeture du forum sont passé à la trappe.
- C'est noté pour le Array en bas.
- les urls alternatives devraient revenir sous peu (mais pas sur que le log fonctionne)
- Pour les smiley, faut que quelqu'un me les compile. Je vais voir ça asap.

----------


## Frypolar

Pour les smileys ils sont tous là : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/32693-Nouveaux-smiley

Après je ne suis pas sûr qu'il faille tous les ajouter, on peut faire un tri.

----------


## Max_well

> - les urls alternatives devraient revenir sous peu (mais pas sur que le log fonctionne)


A priori c'est ok pour moi, et ok aussi pour le login (sur cpc.tb.cx).

----------


## Vaaahn

Amélioration : rajouter l'option "rayer" à côté du soulignage. dans la fenêtre de quick reply.

----------


## BentheXIII

quand je tente d'ouvrir une page du forum en tant qu'invité, je me prends ça:

"Cette page Web présente une boucle de redirection.

ERR_TOO_MANY_REDIRECTS"

(sous chrome)

Pas de problème une fois connecté à mon compte.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Coin²

Good job !  ::P: 

Je plussoie le thème dark, même un thème lambda juste sombre, pour pas que je perde ce qu'il me reste de globes oculaires en parcourant le forum !

Ou si quelqu'un a un mod firefox qui inverse les couleurs et à jour... :°

----------


## Doc TB

> quand je tente d'ouvrir une page du forum en tant qu'invité, je me prends ça:
> 
> "Cette page Web présente une boucle de redirection.
> 
> ERR_TOO_MANY_REDIRECTS"
> 
> (sous chrome)
> 
> Pas de problème une fois connecté à mon compte.


Ah tiens, je ne suis pas le seul donc :D

Je cherche d'où ça peut venir...

PS : Globalement, ça me parait quand meme bien plus réactif sur les nouveaux serveurs.

----------


## Doniazade

> Amélioration : rajouter l'option "rayer" à côté du soulignage. dans la fenêtre de quick reply.


Et "spoiler" si possible.

----------


## BentheXIII

> Ah tiens, je ne suis pas le seul donc :D
> 
> 
> 
> PS : Globalement, ça me parait quand meme bien plus réactif sur les nouveaux serveurs.


Placebo tout ça  ::trollface::

----------


## TheProjectHate

Le nombre de messages n'est plus affiché sous les avatars.
Sinon oui, le forum est bien plus réactif j'ai l'impression.

EDIT : la location est bien là, j'ai rien dit.

----------


## Doc TB

Je vais essayer de vous trouver un nouveau theme dark  :;): 

Sinon, il y a plein de nouvelles petites features sympa comme l'auto save dans le quick reply :D

----------


## Frypolar

> Coin²
> 
> Good job ! 
> 
> Je plussoie le thème dark, même un thème lambda juste sombre, pour pas que je perde ce qu'il me reste de globes oculaires en parcourant le forum !
> 
> Ou si quelqu'un a un mod firefox qui inverse les couleurs et à jour... :°


Stylish + le thème Midnight Surf Alternative. C'est ce que j'utilise partout. Avec le thème de Skiant pour CPC.

----------


## George Sable

Je reposte ici : Mon écran AMOLED regrette amèrement le thème sombre  :Emo: 
Aussi : est-il possible d'avoir accès aux subscriptions sur le thème mobile ? Et un thème mobile sombre, tant qu'à faire ?

----------


## Doc TB

> Stylish + le thème Midnight Surf Alternative. C'est ce que j'utilise partout. Avec le thème de Skiant pour CPC.


Si quelqu'un ici est capable de faire une skin vbulletin, qu'il se manifeste :D

----------


## MegABiloU

Sur le forum version mobile les liens (vers un post )ne fonctionnent pas (c'était déjà le cas avant la maintenance

----------


## Arachnyd

> Stylish


Je connaissais pas, j'ai l'impression d'avoir ouvert la boite de pandore  :Bave: .

----------


## ducon

La touche TAB ne va plus sur Envoyer la réponse rapide.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Je suis le seul pour qui le bouton "Répondre à la discussion" ne marche pas ?

----------


## Larry Coche

Vu que personne ne t'as répondu je pense que non.

----------


## Flad

J'ai essayé, ca t'envoi sur la box de réponse rapide en fait.

----------


## Harest

Je ne sais pas dans quelle mesure c'est possible mais je demande toujours : est-il envisageable d'avoir le forum en https ? Ce serait une de mes suggestions d'améliorations.
Et sinon je sais que certains canards galéraient avec leur limite de messages privés, je ne sais pas si c'est toujours le cas suite à l'augmentation de 100 à 200 messages, mais peut-être qu'une nouvelle augmentation est possible ? Je ne connais pas la taille par défaut sur les forums, je sais que JoL (JeuxOnLine, aussi sous vBulletin) ont une limite à 500.

----------


## MegABiloU

En fait si j'ai bien tout compris accéder à un lien imgur à partir du forum ne fonctionne pas.
Par contre en éditant le lien par exemlpe si on prend la signature de flad juste au dessus http://i.imgur.com/tuHANx9.gif
et qu'on la transforme en http://imgur.com/tuHANx9.gif en gros on ouvre dans un nouvel onglet on retire le i. au début et ça fonctionne.

test : 

edit : ou pas enfin dites moi.

----------


## Frypolar

> En fait si j'ai bien tout compris accéder à un lien imgur à partir du forum ne fonctionne pas.
> Par contre en éditant le lien par exemlpe si on prend la signature de flad juste au dessus http://i.imgur.com/tuHANx9.gif
> et qu'on la transforme en http://www.imgur.com/tuHANx9.gif en gros on dégage le i. on remplace par www. ça fonctionne.
> 
> test : http://www.imgur.com/tuHANx9.gif
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> En fait si j'ai bien tout compris accéder à un lien imgur à partir du forum ne fonctionne pas.
> ...


J’ai déjà expliqué plus haut, quand tu modifies le lien imgur voit que tu ne viens d’aucun site donc ça marche. C’est quand tu utilises le lien via un autre site que ça déconne. Ça n’a aucun lien avec l’adresse utilisée.

----------


## MegABiloU

bref c'est quoi la solution?

----------


## poseidon8500

Afficher l'image dans un(e) autre onglet(fenêtre) / cliquer dans la barre d'adresse / appuyer sur enter sans rien modifier.

Je sais c'est ch**nt et ça peut casser le sel d'une blague, mais je n'ai pas trouvé mieux.  ::|:

----------


## PrinceGITS

Je n'ai plus l'icône de lapin à côté de l'adresse du forum dans la barre d'adresse. Normal ?

----------


## Eradan

Firefox: Ce site ne fournit aucune information concernant son identité.

----------


## Ruvon

Un dernier rush vers les noeufs !

----------


## Maalak

Merci pour Axis Game Factory, ce sera ma toute première application pour Steam.
Reste à voir ce que je vais bien pouvoir en faire avec ma grosse touffe de poils dans la main.  ::P:

----------


## Skalou

> J’ai déjà expliqué plus haut, quand tu modifies le lien imgur voit que tu ne viens d’aucun site donc ça marche. C’est quand tu utilises le lien via un autre site que ça déconne. Ça n’a aucun lien avec l’adresse utilisée.


Bonsoir,
j'ai parcouru les 12 pages du topic sans rien trouvé et du coup je n'ai surement pas bien compris,
j'ai toujours ce problème avec les images en provenance de imgur avec Firefox, absolument rien ne s'affiche,
j'aimerais avoir une confirmation (ou pas  :ouaiouai:  ) de la provenance du problème, est ce que ça viens du coté utilisateur ( firefox ou config d'un pare-feu, etc...), du forum Canard-PC ou de imgur qui nous bloquerait?

En attendant j'ai trouvé un petit workaround pour firefox qui permet d'afficher l'image d'une image cassée à la place, au moins on sait qu'il devrait y avoir qq-chose! ce qui permet de cliquer droit dessus pour l'ouvrir et l'afficher ensuite ( en appuyant sur entrée dans la barre d'adresse comme expliqué):
http://megashare.altervista.org/blog...rs-in-firefox/

merci

----------


## leplayze

Même soucis avec chrome  ::):

----------


## Autiste Redding

Ça répond à votre question :



> Ils se sont mis à bloquer le hotlinking sur pas mal de sites. Et visiblement CPC en fait parti.

----------


## Skalou

Super merci  :;): 
à quoi c'est du que imgur bloque CPC? trop d'image journalière? regles enfreintes? ils veulent de la tune?
car sur d'autre forum ça fonctionne, il y a meme des balises spéciales pour directement inclure les images ou album en provenance de chez eux.
Du coup j'ai cherché un peu, c'est une histoire de referrer ( j'y connais queud' ), mais j'ai trouvé un plugin pour Firefox qui permet d'outrepasser cette restriction:
firefox/addon/referrer-control/, y'a juste à l'installer sans rien paramétrer et ça remarche, les autres navigateur on surement un équivalent.
 par contre ça ne fera pas voir les images aux collègues, donc il vaut mieux héberger les images ailleurs pour l'instant tout de même.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Maintenant que j'ai une conjonctivite je me rappelle à quel point le thème dark cpc me manque, et à quel point c'est débile de faire des sites en blanc. >.>

----------


## poseidon8500

> Maintenant que j'ai une conjonctivite je me rappelle à quel point *le thème dark cpc me manque*, et à quel point c'est débile de faire des sites en blanc. >.>
> 
> 
> http://31.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ll...dygwo1_500.gif


Pareil ici !
 :Cryb:

----------


## Frypolar

Stylish

+

https://userstyles.org/styles/47391/...ng-alternative

+ 

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/68...26-06-2012-%29

= 

 ::wub::

----------


## CaMarchePas

Par ce que deux tons de gris au lieux de blanc t'appelles ça dark toi ?  ::(:

----------


## Frypolar

> Par ce que deux tons de gris au lieux de blanc t'appelles ça dark toi ?


Clair que c’est supra lumineux : https://i.imgsafe.org/5fb9a07.png

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Clair que c’est supra lumineux : https://i.imgsafe.org/5fb9a07.png


Meh, j'avais cru voir que ton premier lien c'était pour Stylash et le second pour un css tout pourri à peine plus gris.

Mais en fait non, my bad.

Par contre j'ai déjà tout ça en fait et ça merde 95% du temps sans trouver pourquoi (ie : là ça marche, dans une demi heure je vais rouvrir et ça ne marchera plus et demain ptet que ça sera revenu >.> )

----------


## CaMarchePas

Bon puisque ça a merdé après 3 minutes j'ai remis les mains dans le pâté, et en virant les en têtes pour pas que ça s'active partout ça refonctionne chez moi (pour le moment)...

Donc si vous voulez le thème Midnight surfing alternative mais que sur cpc ou quelques urls :
-installer stylish
-sur la page du lien du thème y'a le bouton pour installer le thème, sinon vous pouvez copiez le css de la page et créer un nouveau thème dans stylish (utile pour garder un dark theme global ET un thème juste pour cpc ET/ou modifier le thème juste pour cpc/autre site)
-cliquez sur l'icône stylish puis clic droit sur midnight surfing alternative => modifier (ou s'il n'est pas dans le menu, sur l’icône cliquez sur gérer les styles et dans la liste cliquez sur "modifier" pour le style concerner) 
-La deuxième ligne commence par @-moz-document suivit de tous les tags qui vont être concernés. Supprimés les "url-prefix(blabla)", ce sont ceux qui font que le thème s'applique à tous les sites (donc http https... ftp et file ne sont pas génant vu que ce sont pas des sites ^^)
-rajoutez "domain(forum.canardpc.com)"
-si vous voulez d'autres sites faut juste séparer d'une virgule, faut surtout pas virer l'accolade au fond.



> Rule types
> 
> There are four @-moz-document rule types:
> 
>     url - for exact URLs (including the protocol)
>     url-prefix - for URLs that start with a certain value (including the protocol)
>     domain - for all URLs on a domain (not including the protocol)
>     regexp - for advanced matching with wildcards (including the protocol)


Ensuite suffit d'activer le style.

Maintenant que ça marche un peu mieux, quelqu'un sait il ce qu'il faut modifier pour qu'il laisse les boutons quand on tape un message ? (genre pas mettre "insérer une image" "insérer une vidéo" "ajouter la balise [quote]" etc etc...

----------


## Frypolar

Par contre attention aux spoilers, Midnight Surfing Alternative les fait sauter (le premier type de spoiler avec la bande noire).

----------


## DJCot

Désolé si c'est déjà passé : en mode prévisualisation d'un post, on ne voit pas les hyperliens ressortir en rouge comme ils apparaissent une fois le post posté. Le texte est noir, et ça donne l'impression que l'utilisation de la balise est foirée. Par contre si on passe sur le lien en mode prévisualisation, il est bien cliquable.

ça faisait un moment que j'avais pas eu à le faire, du coup ça remonte peut-être à une modif' antédiluvienne que j'ai ratée. A voir si c'est modifiable aisément (seul le Doc sait).

----------


## Doniazade

Bonjour !

Il me semble que ça a déjà été demandé sans succès, mais je tente quand même.

Serait-ce possible d'avoir une fenêtre de confirmation lorsqu'on qu'on clique sur "se désabonner" (d'un topic) ?
Un clic malencontreux dans le tableau de bord est si vite arrivé...
Surtout qu'il y en a une pour s'abonner, ce qui pour le coup me semble pas indispensable...

Merci  ::):

----------


## johnclaude

Bonjour.
Comme d'autres, je regrette la disparition tragique du thème sombre (le mois où j'ai commencé à l'utiliser, comme de par hasard salauds de reptiliens franc maçons) et l'absence d'un bouton pour la balise [spoiler2].
Dans des topics genre game of thrones, ça serait pratique (surtout pour la lecture sur téléphone)

----------


## banditbandit

Bonjour, 


 juste pour signaler un bug bizarre (mais ne le sont-ils pas toujours ?) aujourd'hui j'ai voulu répondre à un commentaire qui contenait un twit en le citant (donc en cliquant sur répondre avec citation), j'ai ajouté mon commentaire après les QUOTES mais celui-ci apparait comme faisant partie de la citation...

Je précise que j'utilise Opéra 12.17 (assez ancien) et je ne sais pas si le problème vient du site ou du navigateur.

Exemple de code : 



```
[QUOTE=cooly08;10090308][twitter]753281367111266304[/twitter]

:w00t:

[twitter]753260928263655424[/twitter]

[COLOR="silver"][SIZE=1]- - - Mise à jour - - -[/SIZE][/COLOR]

Le jeu en question : [url]https://www.rokhthegame.com/the-game/[/url].

Ils vont avoir une belle visibilité maintenant. :)[/QUOTE]


Ceci est un test !
```


Le résultat :





> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Le jeu en question : https://www.rokhthegame.com/the-game/.
> 
> Ils vont avoir une belle visibilité maintenant.



Ceci est un test !

----------


## Frypolar

J’ai la même chose sur le même message avec Firefox et Vivaldi.

Du coup test ici :



Edit : avec 2 tweeets :



Edit : 3

----------


## Frypolar

> J’ai la même chose sur le même message avec Firefox et Vivaldi.
> 
> Du coup test ici :
> 
> 
> 
> Edit : avec 2 tweeets :


Ok c’est pas la fusion mais le fait d’avoir deux tweets a priori.

----------


## banditbandit

> Ok c’est pas la fusion mais le fait d’avoir deux tweets a priori.


C'est quoi un tweet à priori ?  :;):

----------


## theartemis

J'suis dég...  ::sad:: , Canardpc.com et  cpc.tb.cx sont proxytaffés et l'alias cpc.x86.fr ne fonctionne plus des masses (des fois j'ai une réponse l'identification semble fonctionner mais tourne en boucle et des fois ça fonctionne plus)

C'est prévu de le réactiver ou c'est mort ? Je peux plus apporter ma pierre à l'édifice des canards cuisiniers, jardiniers & co  :Emo:

----------


## johnclaude

Vous avez des trucs en cours sur les serveurs du forum: il me dit souvent qu'il est surchargé aujourd'hui (genre comme la surcharge pondérale de Vectra pour situer), et il y a environ 1500 personnes sur le forum d'après les stats en bas de page.
C'est normal, on peut envisager de recréer des topics interdits parce que c'est bientôt la fin du monde?

----------


## Harest

J'ai essayé de voir pourquoi Imgur bloquait le forum concernant l'hotlinking. Et c'est lié au sous-forum d'achat / vente  ::|: . Je vous passe les détails mais en gros :



> Looking into the forums, this section seems to be dedicated to selling/purchasing: http://forum.canardpc.com/forums/47-Achat-ventes





> Thank you for writing back. As mentioned, imgur's ToS prohibits using Imgur as a content delivery network, hotlinking adult or illegal images, torrents, *image hosting for commercial purposes(including classifieds)*. Using imgur to have a section dedicated to selling products.
> 
> Unfortunately as long as this section exists, I am unable to remove the block.
> 
> Again I apologize for this hassle and inconvenience.

----------


## Narushima

Dites-leur qu'on le fera plus, promis !

----------


## Captotofr

Bon^soi¨r`, j'ai ¨comme vou^s ¨le voye¨z un p¨rob¨lème quand j'é¨c¨ri^s ¨le^s me^s^sage^s  ^su¨r ¨le ¨fo¨rum^s~.

Vou^s voye¨z ¨ce^s ¨ca¨ra¨c¨t¨è¨re^s ^spé¨cia¨le^s qui ^s'in¨c¨ru^s¨ten¨t dan^s mon me^s^sage~.

Je p¨ré¨ci^se que j'ai n'ai pa^s de ^sou¨ci^s quand je ¨tape ai¨l¨leu¨r^s ^su¨r ¨wo¨rdpad~.

Me¨r¨ci de vo¨t¨re aide`, bi^sou^s~.

edi¨t¨: mauvai^se nouve¨l¨le j'ai ¨le m^eme ^sou¨ci ^su¨r ¨t¨wi¨t¨te¨r ¨ ::o: 

edit2: problème résolu en faisant Maj+Alt pour passer en querty et repasser en azerty propre.

----------


## MegABiloU

:Facepalm:

----------


## tenshu

> J'ai essayé de voir pourquoi Imgur bloquait le forum concernant l'hotlinking. Et c'est lié au sous-forum d'achat / vente . Je vous passe les détails mais en gros :


Oui j'avais demandé après le blocage et ils avaient répondu la même chose.
C'est à mon avis une pure excuse, dès qu'un domaine doit faire un peu trop de trafic chez eux il se prend une balayette.

----------


## burgzaza

Salut, moi j'ai eu peur, j'étais peinard entrain de dessiner sur mon PC, avec juste le logiciel + Firefox d'ouverts qui lisait une vidéo... et soudain plein de carrés blancs en sorte de lignes ou diagonales sont apparus à l'écran, j'ai pu sauvegarder, quitter les applications et lancer l'arrêt du PC, mais ça a finit sur un écran gris clair, et moi qui ait du reboot. Là tout se passe bien apparemment.
Le PC à 5 mois...  ::(: 

Ça peut signifier quoi, ces carrés blancs ?

Edit, et là, après avoir un peu relancé tout ça, je constate des choses... par exemple le dernier jeu auquel je jouais manque, il n'est plus installé. J'ai dû rentrer plein de mots de passes, et reparamétrer certaines apps, comme firefox, steam... des réglages resets. Au début je pensais à CCleaner qui aurait fait du zèle. Le jeu carrément supprimé fait limite penser à une restauration de système, mais c'est pas ça non plus, car j'ai toujours la sauvegarde du dessin faite in extremis... je n'en ai pas vu le processus en tout cas, et j'étais devant, le redémarrage s'est passé normalement.
C'est bizarre !

----------


## CaMarchePas

Coin coin,
Navigation sur smart phone oblige, j'ai missclick dans un topic et m'en suis désabonné mar erreur... et pas moyen de retrouver quel topic c'était. ... j3 me sers de abonnements pour le tableau de bord, pas de suivi par mail... une idée de comment savoir ce que j'ai viré ? J'ai fais le tour des sections et je n'ai rien vu qui  me semblait mnquer... donc je suppose que ce n'était pas indispensable mais bon au cas où vous auriez une astuce.... merci !

edit : rentré chez moi et bonne idée : ouvrir tous les liens canardpc de mon historique, trouvé le topic manquant ! ^^

----------


## acdctabs

Ouaip ca arrive souvent sur smartphone, le désabonnement.
Dans l'absolu il faudrait une page de confirmation pour un désabonnement, je sais pas si vBulletin le propose.

----------


## Aza

Ce fond blanc sur le forum vous pouvez pas le changer ? Mettre un truc moins flashy ? Le matin ou le soir ça m'explose la rétine.

----------


## Frypolar

Stylish + https://userstyles.org/styles/47391/...ng-alternative

----------


## MegABiloU

Ouais on un skin intégré au forum c'est quand même mieux non? Depuis le temps qu'on le demande (et en plus il existait avant)

----------


## Aza

> Stylish + https://userstyles.org/styles/47391/...ng-alternative


pas envie d'installer un mod...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ouais on un skin intégré au forum c'est quand même mieux non? Depuis le temps qu'on le demande (et en plus il existait avant)


+1

----------


## Frypolar

C’est un add-on et il est super pratique. Déjà si tu trouves que le fond blanc te pète les yeux sur CPC ça doit être pareil sur les autres sites. C’est là qu’est tout l’intérêt du thème général. Après je te propose une solution, libre à toi de continuer à te péter les yeux  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Møgluglu

Moi pour pas me péter les yeux le soir et le matin je tourne la molette avec le petit soleil sur mon écran.
C'est super pratique aussi et ça marche même ailleurs que sur CPC.

----------


## theartemis

Hello

L'identification sur cpc.tb.cx semble ne pas fonctionner, mon compte est reconnu, j'ai un message de redirection "Merci de vous être identifié" mais au final je ne suis jamais connecté et ce sur 2 pcs et 2 navigateurs et sur mon téléphone.

----------


## Frypolar

> Ceci dit, après avoir testé, si vous chopez le cookie de votre connexion sur votre ordi perso et que vous le ramenez sur l’ordi avec lequel vous utilisez cpc.tb.cx ça devrait passer. En tout cas _chez moi ça marche_©.





> Ça doit dépendre du navigateur mais pour Firefox c’est dans _C:\Users\Ton_Compte\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefo  x\Profiles\nom_à_la_con_ et tu chopes un des fichiers SQLITE. Je ne sais plus lequel c’est, _cookies.sqlite-wal_ je crois. Tu le colles à l’endroit correspondant sur ton autre poste, je te conseille d’aller dans les Options, Vie Privée et de cliquer sur le bouton pour afficher les cookies afin de virer tout ce qui ne vient pas de canardpc.com (enfin si tu es sur une machine perso tu t’en moques). Après ça, normalement tu peux te connecter.


 :;):

----------


## theartemis

Yep j'ai essayé mais ça yen a pas marcher

----------


## Frypolar

Ben c’est encore comme ça que je fais  ::unsure::

----------


## job to finish

Je sais pas si c'est le bon topic pour ça, mais la dernière page (12) du concours noël dégueux, ne se charge pas chez moi.
Je suis sous chrome et le reste du forum a l'air ok, y compris les onze premières pages du dit topic  ::blink::

----------


## Frypolar

Elle se charge mais elle est décalée à mort sur la gauche, elle se retrouve hors écran. Par contre je vois pas pourquoi ça arrive  :tired: 

Edit : OK j’ai, ça va être relou par contre j’ai pas les droits d’édition  :tired:

----------


## Yshuya

J'ai un bug depuis 10000 ans qui n'est pas gênant mais j'aimerais bien comprendre son origine.

Chaque fois que je fais une recherche avancée, j'ai directement le nom d'utilisateur "Akodo" rentré dans la case des noms d'utilisateurs.

Oublié coockies, session etc... J'ai cela depuis 4 - 5 ans facile voir plus et peut importe la machine utilisée le navigateur web.

Est ce que quelqu'un a une idée d'où cela peut venir ?

----------


## DJCot

Tu n'aurais pas un plugin qui enregistre par exemple quand tu remplis des formulaires divers et variés, dont un que tu aurais renseigné avec Akodo en nom d'utilisateur, et qui du coup, considère que le champ Nom dans la recherche d'utilisateurs de Canard PC, doit être automatiquement renseigné avec Akodo tiré de cet autre formulaire ?

----------


## Yshuya

> Tu n'aurais pas un plugin qui enregistre par exemple quand tu remplis des formulaires divers et variés, dont un que tu aurais renseigné avec Akodo en nom d'utilisateur, et qui du coup, considère que le champ Nom dans la recherche d'utilisateurs de Canard PC, doit être automatiquement renseigné avec Akodo tiré de cet autre formulaire ?



Non, j'ai vérifié ça aussi.

Et j'en ai un autre de bug marrant quand je réponds parfois le forum ne prend plus en compte ma barre d'espace.

Il faut que je copie colle un espace pour pouvoir réécrire normalement.

----------


## DeadFish

> Est ce que quelqu'un a une idée d'où cela peut venir ?


Peut-être en effaçant les préférences de recherche :

----------


## Yshuya

> Peut-être en effaçant les préférences de recherche :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/073...b7fccc6868.jpg



Mon SAUVEUR ! J'avais jamais vu cet onglet !

----------


## Rusty Cohle

Bonjour à tous,

Depuis quelques jours maintenant, je ne reçois plus les notifications emails du forum.. cela semble être le cas également pour deux ou trois de mes collègues CPC sur le sous forum BloodBowl..   pour certains cela tombe dans les spams de Gmail.. mais pour moi (qui suis également sur Gmail) je n'ai plus rien du tout.

Vous avez une idée ? nous sommes les seuls ?

----------


## Aulren

> J'ai la même chose également sur FF 41 :


Est-ce que quelqu'un a trouvé un moyen de réglé ce problème ? J'ai le même depuis quelques temps.

----------


## Frypolar

> Est-ce que quelqu'un a trouvé un moyen de réglé ce problème ? J'ai le même depuis quelques temps.


CSS via Stylish. Je ne sais pas ce qui cause ce soucis mais je l’ai sur 3 machines, avec différents navigateurs et même avec l’adresse alternative du forum.

----------


## Aulren

J'ai ça 

```
.editor_textbox_smilie {
    margin-right: 1240px;
}
```

dans le css qui a l'air de poser problème.

----------


## Frypolar

> J'ai ça 
> 
> ```
> .editor_textbox_smilie {
>     margin-right: 1240px;
> }
> ```
> 
> dans le css qui a l'air de poser problème.


J’ai trouvé trois trucs dans le css à modifier pour retrouve une zone de saisie potable. En gros j’ai divisé les valeurs par 10 à l’arrache :


```
.editor_textbox_container.smilie {
		margin-right: -120px;
	}
	.editor_textbox_container.smilie > .editor_textbox_smilie {
		margin-right: 140px;
	}
	.editor_smiliebox {
		width: 130px;
	}
```

Les smileys sont pas bien rangés mais je me sers des raccourcis donc c’est pas gênant. J’ai mis tout ça à la fin du CSS fait par Skiant (hop) mais tu dois pouvoir faire de même en créant un nouveau style.

----------


## fenrhir

Bon, j'ai régulièrement des abonnements à des sujets qui sautent, et je n'ai aucune idée d'où ça peut venir  ::huh::  Quelqu'un a ça aussi (à part les deux pas doués du dessus qui ne savent pas utiliser un smartphone) ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Bon, j'ai régulièrement des abonnements à des sujets qui sautent, et je n'ai aucune idée d'où ça peut venir  Quelqu'un a ça aussi (à part les deux pas doués du dessus qui ne savent pas utiliser un smartphone) ?


Tu ne saias pas utiliser un smartphone non plus !  ::ninja::

----------


## JazzMano

Salut, serait-il possible de faire en sorte qu'un [webm] soit plus grand une fois poster sur le forum, là ça donne un truc tout riquiqui du coup on poste les liens directe à la place mais c'est chiant. Merci !

----------


## Frypolar

> Bon, j'ai régulièrement des abonnements à des sujets qui sautent, et je n'ai aucune idée d'où ça peut venir  Quelqu'un a ça aussi (à part les deux pas doués du dessus qui ne savent pas utiliser un smartphone) ?


Euh si tu parles de moi et Aulren c’est pas lié à l’utilisation sur mobile...

----------


## ducon

> Bon, j'ai régulièrement des abonnements à des sujets qui sautent, et je n'ai aucune idée d'où ça peut venir


C’est parce que tu t’es encore gouré de multi.  ::ninja::

----------


## fenrhir

> Euh si tu parles de moi et Aulren c’est pas lié à l’utilisation sur mobile...


Non je parlais d'acdctabs.




> Tu ne saias pas utiliser un smartphone non plus !


Tu parlais du clavier, non ?  ::siffle:: 

Sinon, c'est pas un bug, it's a feature que je n'avais jamais remarqué : tof.canardpc.com ne conserve pas les infos EXIF (et c'est très bien comme ça). Je ne l'ai découvert que récemment, avant je virais tout à la main  ::P:

----------


## PG 13

J' ai une pub qui n' apparait que lorsque je suis sur le forum.

Populaire deals HEMA


CC Cleaner ne change rien
Adblock repère la pub et me conseille un clean, sans plus...

Quelqu'un a le même problème? Ou mieux, une solution?   ::):

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

Passer sous ublock ?  ::): 
C'est adblock mais sans être vendu aux annonceurs, et avec une gouvernance un peu plus transparente.

----------


## MegABiloU

Ublock origin plutôt

----------


## PG 13

A marche pas, toujours là cette salope de pub  ::sad::

----------


## Harest

Malwarebytes ? A n'utiliser que comme scan sur le moment imo, plutôt que le laisser actif h24.

----------


## Rusty Cohle

Bizarre je n'ai pas ces pubs ? les autres oui ? (ps : je n'utilise pas de block de quelque sorte..)

----------


## Chedaa

> Non, j'ai vérifié ça aussi.
> 
> Et j'en ai un autre de bug marrant quand je réponds parfois le forum ne prend plus en compte ma barre d'espace.
> 
> Il faut que je copie colle un espace pour pouvoir réécrire normalement.


J'ai ce problème aussi. Mais uniquement quand je fais des réponses avec citation. 
Si j'écris directement à la ligne après la quote (l'endroit le plus bas où peux aller le curseur), je ne peux pas faire d'espace. Si je commence juste après le ] de [/QUOTE] c'est bon. C'est étrange.

----------


## Harest

> Envoyé par Harest
> 
> 
> _Pas eu de réponse définitive pour avoir le forum en HTTPS btw._
> 
> 
> C'est quoi l’intérêt ?


Toujours pas compris l'intérêt depuis ?
Si non, une deadline de prévue pour sa mise en place sur le forum ?

_Petit article sur le sujet en passant._

----------


## Yshuya

> J'ai ce problème aussi. Mais uniquement quand je fais des réponses avec citation. 
> Si j'écris directement à la ligne après la quote (l'endroit le plus bas où peux aller le curseur), je ne peux pas faire d'espace. Si je commence juste après le ] de


 c'est bon. C'est étrange.[/QUOTE]

Je vais vérifié si c'est le même bug.  Cela ne me le fait pas tout le temps. C'est quand même un truc hyper bizarre.

----------


## Tien 12

Dites, je n'ai pas parcouru ce topic pour savoir si ça a déjà été rencontré, mais j'ai un soucis sur un poste où (visiblement) je me connecte pour la première fois sur le forum.

Le soucis est que lorsque je clique sur "Identifier", le bouton me dirige vers la page en https et j'ai du coups une erreur 404.

Impossible de me connecter sur ce poste. A savoir que sur la boutique, ça fonctionne.

Pour info, c'est sous Ubuntu 16.04 LTS et Firefox 52.

Des idées ?

----------


## Anonyme210226

Serait-il possible de revenir sur la règle qui transforme toute image en hyperlien lorsqu'on cite un message ? Après tout, c'est le seul objet à avoir ce traitement de défaveur. Vidéos, tweets et sont repris intégralement dans les citations.

----------


## Eradan

Il faudrait plutôt que les vidéos, tweets et autres soient transformés en hyperliens.

----------


## shaskar

Salut.
Il m'arrive parfois de ne plus pouvoir scroller sur le forum.
Sur la première page ou autres sites pas de soucis.  ::huh::

----------


## Frypolar

Sur quelle page par exemple ?

----------


## shaskar

Dès que je suis sur le forum le scroll ne marche plus, sur aucune des pages.
Si je ferme internet et y revient ça remarche. Mais c'est juste sur le forum CPC.

----------


## Yshuya

> J'ai ce problème aussi. Mais uniquement quand je fais des réponses avec citation. 
> Si j'écris directement à la ligne après la quote (l'endroit le plus bas où peux aller le curseur), je ne peux pas faire d'espace. Si je commence juste après le ] de


Je l'ai toujours celui là.

----------


## Eek a mousse

test

- - - Updated - - -

Plop les Canards !!

P'tit probleme depuis quelques jours, j'ai le forum de CPC qui s'est transformé ( ma faute ou pas , j'en sais rien .. ) , sous forme de Bulletin, avec un agencement alacon, et de l'Anglais dedans...
Comment faire pour retrouver l'interface "classique" du Forum? Parce que là c'est vraiment pas souple pour s'y retrouver.

D'avance merci  :;):

----------


## Frypolar

Tu serais pas en skin mobile ? Si c’est le cas, tout en bas de la page tu devrais avoir un lien _Full Site_. Clique dessus.

----------


## Eek a mousse

Ah oui ok !!!  C'est bon donc  ::): 

Ouep ca devait etre le skin mobile du coup, appeler "Bulletin".
Je sais vraiment pas comment j'ai atterris là dedans ...

Merci Frypolar  :;):

----------


## CoolRaoul

> J'ai essayé de voir pourquoi Imgur bloquait le forum concernant l'hotlinking. Et c'est lié au sous-forum d'achat / vente . Je vous passe les détails mais en gros :


J'ai l'impression qu'imgur nous prend un peu pour des cons,
Ils n'imposent pas de blacklist à eu.community.samsung.com alors que bien entendu samsung.com est un site commercial ou il est possible d'acheter des produits. 
Je suppose qu'ils espèrent que CPC propose de cracher au bassinet pour éventuellement débloquer (ce qui, si ça se confirme, s'apparente à du racket)  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Harest

Hum effectivement, j'vais voir ce qu'ils disent par rapport à ça, si ils ont effectivement payé ou autre. Sur le forum de Path of Exile Imgur est aussi autorisé par ex.

----------


## Frypolar

> Hum effectivement, j'vais voir ce qu'ils disent par rapport à ça, si ils ont effectivement payé ou autre. Sur le forum de Path of Exile Imgur est aussi autorisé par ex.


Non mais t’embêtes pas c’est bidon leur raison. Il y a du hotlinking depuis reddit vers imgur par exemple. Pourtant on y trouve des subreddits d’achat/vente et si tu veux des "adult or illegal images" il doit suffire de passer 30 secondes sur la page d’accueil...

----------


## Cannes

Je viens d'avoir ce message en cliquant deux fois de suite sur "Derniers messages"

----------


## moanatari

Bonjour, je ne sais pas si il y a bug ou pas, mais d'habitude il y a un petit encart "Notre Avis:" souvent associé à la note du jeu en bas de page, j'avais l'impression que cet encart était toujours présent.
J'ai remarqué ça sur le test de Friday the 13 à cette adresse :
https://www.canardpc.com/362/dead-ja...iday-13th-game

Es ce lié au "test bref" ?

----------


## Netsabes

Oui, pas de "notre avis" dans les tests brefs.

----------


## moanatari

> Oui, pas de "notre avis" dans les tests brefs.


C'est ce que je me suis dis après discussion avec un collègue.
Merci monsieur qui crie en 3D sur son avatar  ::): 
Bonne fin de journée !

----------


## banditbandit

Un truc bizarre qui m'arrive, si je modifie un post, j'ai le message : "modifié par banditbandit à telle heure" mais ma signature n'apparait plus.  ::O:

----------


## Alab

Vous prévoyez quelque chose pour fêter les 10 millions de anneries messages sur le forum ?
(Bon on y est pas encore mais si on suppose qu'un membre actif signifie une personne postant 1 message par jour ça fait dans 34j et ya moyen que ça poste plus de 7227 messages par jour en vrai, non ?)

----------


## Frypolar

> (Bon on y est pas encore mais si on suppose qu'un membre actif signifie une personne postant 1 message par jour ça fait dans 34j et ya moyen que ça poste plus de 7227 messages par jour en vrai, non ?)


Ça dépend de Cacao.

----------


## shlagevuk

J'ai un soucis au niveau de liaison de compte entre la boutique et le forum/site web. Ce dernier me considère comme n'ayant pas d'abonnement alors que c'est le cas sur la boutique, du coup pas de cpc online  ::'(:

----------


## Frypolar

Envoie un MP à Ivan ou écris dans ce topic : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...e?goto=newpost  :;):

----------


## shlagevuk

Merci  :;):

----------


## TreeShepherd

Alab à posté ceci : http://kaamelott-soundboard.2ec0b4.fr/

Serait-il possible de pouvoir intégrer de manière propre (autre qu'en postant juste le lien, genre comme ça) un player pour ces sons ?

----------


## Cotopaxi

Le forum en https n'est toujours pas prévu ? Le site l'est, je garde espoir.  ::P:

----------


## Frypolar

> Le forum en https n'est toujours pas prévu ? Le site l'est, je garde espoir.


Réponse ici : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...L-sur-le-forum

----------


## Cotopaxi

Noté, merci !
Mais quand même, en 2017, pas de SSL...  ::ninja::

----------


## Yshuya

> Noté, merci !
> Mais quand même, en 2017, pas de SSL...


Cela va t'aider en quoi ?

----------


## Nieur

Salut
Depuis aujourd'hui, quand je charge n'importe quelle page du forum (sous Chrome), j'ai un fichier x4gyxv.swf qui se télécharge. VirusTotal ne détecte rien dessus.
Erreur de paramétrage d'un mime-type ? ou vérole plus insidieuse ?

----------


## Wulfstan

> Salut
> Depuis aujourd'hui, quand je charge n'importe quelle page du forum (sous Chrome), j'ai un fichier x4gyxv.swf qui se télécharge. VirusTotal ne détecte rien dessus.
> Erreur de paramétrage d'un mime-type ? ou vérole plus insidieuse ?


Comme répondu sur le topic en question, ça vient du message de nefertiyi, page 31 du topic actuel LDJ. 

T'es sûr que ça te le fait sur n'importe quelle page du forum ?

----------


## Nieur

> Comme répondu sur le topic en question, ça vient du message de nefertiyi, page 31 du topic actuel LDJ. 
> 
> T'es sûr que ça te le fait sur n'importe quelle page du forum ?


Non il m'avais semblé mais c'est bien sur le topic de la LDJ, mea culpa

----------


## Zepolak

> Non il m'avais semblé mais c'est bien sur le topic de la LDJ, mea culpa


C'est traité.

----------


## Harest

Idéalement le traitement qu'il faudrait y faire c'est de modifier le code d'intégration Dailymotion qui n'est plus à jour. Dailymotion a un player html5 depuis un bon moment maintenant, utiliser le player flash est un peu désuet :/. Le code actuel est celui-ci : 
<iframe frameborder="0" width="480" height="270" src="//www.dailymotion.com/embed/video/IDVIDEO" allowfullscreen></iframe>

----------


## Bah

Je me rappelle plus la discussion, il me semble qu'elle avait eu lieu dans le temps. On a une chance une fois d'avoir une skin mobile qui permet de modifier ses messages et qui sache gérer les spoilers ou on sait que de toute façon c'est mort ?

----------


## Bah

Cette absence de réponse parle plus que n'importe quelle réponse...

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Stylish
> 
> +
> 
> https://userstyles.org/styles/47391/...ng-alternative
> 
> + 
> 
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/68...26-06-2012-%29
> ...


Retour de vacances, stylish c'est mis à jour après que mon chat ait sauté sur la multiprise (donc reboot forcé du pc, firefox c'est mis à jour, stylish avec). Du coup le thème ne marche plus, en fait stylish fait de la bonne grosse merde avec la perte des différents thèmes que j'avais installé, l'impossibilité d'installer les thèmes (le bouton "install with stylish" m'envoie vers l'installation de stylish, qui est déjà installé...) et surtout les boutons du menu stylish qui ne marchent pas sauf quand firefox détecte un bug et me demande si je veux continuer... et là ils refonctionnent. 

'Fin bref, là j'ai réussi à réinstaller le thème via le bouton "install as userscript" et greasmonkey, et c'est redevenu tout noir. \o/

Des nouvelles d'un éventuel retour du thème darkemokitties ou d'une option nuit ? Ou quelqu'un depuis le temps a-t-il trouvé une alternative ? (non les yeux bionics ne sont pas encore au point)

----------


## Frypolar

Stylish est aussi tout pourri chez moi depuis la dernière version. Comme Firefox ne supporte plus l’ancien format d’addon, tout le monde doit se mettre à jour. Pour Stylish, ça donne un truc moche qui ne fonctionne pas. Et en plus le projet a été repris par quelqu’un qui semble vouloir coller de la collecte de données un peu partout... Du coup je suis tombé sur Stylus qui est une copie pas pourrie et fonctionnelle.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Ah nice, merci !

----------


## Doniazade

> Cette absence de réponse parle plus que n'importe quelle réponse...


Ça fait un moment qu'on s'est rendu compte qu'ils n'en avaient plus rien à foutre du forum...

----------


## bichoco

J'ai un soucis avec les messages privés, impossible de voir ceux que j'ai envoyé (dossier vide) c'est un bug ou c'est moi qui suis pas doué?

----------


## Frypolar

Quand tu envoies un message il y a une case à cocher, tout en bas, pour qu’il soit sauvegardé. Sinon dans tes préférences tu peux choisir de le faire automatiquement.

----------


## bichoco

Ok merci! Donc c'était bien moi qui était pas doué...  :Red:

----------


## Frypolar

C’est arrivé à plein de canards, ne t’en fais pas  :;):

----------


## Wedgge

> Quand tu envoies un message il y a une case à cocher, tout en bas, pour qu’il soit sauvegardé. Sinon dans tes préférences tu peux choisir de le faire automatiquement.


Putain de révélation  ::o:  !

----------


## Zlika

Pourrait-on avoir un bouton Twitter à côté des icônes Youtube, Spoiler et Dailymotion ?

----------


## Eradan

Les insertions twitter foutent le bordel avec la fonction 'dernier message non-lu', donc par pitié, non. Moins on en aura sur le forum, mieux ce sera.

----------


## Anonyme2452

On s'en fout, on veut une balise twitter quand même. Non sérieusement je n'ai pas le bug dont tu parles.

----------


## Harest

Elle existe déjà anyway, et c'est pas bien compliqué à insérer (tweet_id étant ce qui est dans l'url après .../status/) : [twitter]tweet_id[/twitter]

_Sinon j'aime beaucoup Canard PC qui a toutes les pages du site en HTTPS, mais le forum est le dernier rempart qui fait tâche, mais on en a déjà parlé et y'avait que des bornés. C'est juste une simple remarque._

----------


## Orhin

> On s'en fout, on veut une balise twitter quand même. Non sérieusement je n'ai pas le bug dont tu parles.


Perso je l'ai aussi de temps en temps.

En fait ça vient du fait que le rendu des balises Twitter met beaucoup plus de temps que le reste.
Or vu qu'elles n'ont pas leur haute définitive dès le départ, lorsque tu arrives sur une page :
- le navigateur scrolle vers le dernier post non lu (disons à 1500px depuis le haut) ;
- une ou plusieurs balises twitter sont rendues, ce qui change la haut du contenu avant le dernier post non lu et fait que tu ne te retrouves plus devant le bon post.

----------


## Harest

Pour ce problème une fois la page chargée en retournant dans la barre d'adresse et en appuyant sur sa touche entrée on revient au bon post.

----------


## Anonyme2452

> Elle existe déjà anyway, et c'est pas bien compliqué à insérer (tweet_id étant ce qui est dans l'url après .../status/) : [twitter]tweet_id[/twitter]
> 
> _Sinon j'aime beaucoup Canard PC qui a toutes les pages du site en HTTPS, mais le forum est le dernier rempart qui fait tâche, mais on en a déjà parlé et y'avait que des bornés. C'est juste une simple remarque._


Oui je savais.  :;):

----------


## Orhin

> Pour ce problème une fois la page chargée en retournant dans la barre d'adresse et en appuyant sur sa touche entrée on revient au bon post.


Ouais mais c'est chiant.
Surtout si tu as un connexion un peu faible, que les tweets mettent 3 plombes à charger et que tu as déjà commencé à lire les posts suivants.

Le problème c'est surtout que l'iframe twitter est mal branlée (celle youtube ne pose pas de soucis par exemple).

----------


## Eradan

> Le problème c'est surtout que l'iframe twitter est mal branlée


Voilà. Et inclure une iframe pour deux lignes de texte, c'est stupide.

----------


## Wobak

> Elle existe déjà anyway, et c'est pas bien compliqué à insérer (tweet_id étant ce qui est dans l'url après .../status/) : [twitter]tweet_id[/twitter]
> 
> _Sinon j'aime beaucoup Canard PC qui a toutes les pages du site en HTTPS, mais le forum est le dernier rempart qui fait tâche, mais on en a déjà parlé et y'avait que des bornés. C'est juste une simple remarque._


Et je t'invite à lire ça si tu ne l'as pas déjà fait...

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...L-sur-le-forum

----------


## Orhin

> Voilà. Et inclure une iframe pour deux lignes de texte, c'est stupide.


Oui et non.
Déjà t'as pas que du texte, tu peux avoir des médias associés.
Ensuite l'ifram te permet d'avoir les différents liens associés à un tweet (profil de la personne, lien de la conversation, etc).

----------


## Harest

> Et je t'invite à lire ça si tu ne l'as pas déjà fait...
> 
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...L-sur-le-forum


J'avais déjà lu oui et je comprends bien le problème du mixed-content mais à un moment soit on s'en fout soit on se bouge.
Et honnêtement, je suis pas certain que l'argument "Parce que depuis 10 ans, nous avons choisi de ne pas héberger les images externes en local mais de laisser les utilisateur intégrer des liens externes. Très peu d'entre eux sont en HTTPS." soit encore valable. En exemple, le forum officiel de Path of Exile.
Ça passe par de la communication d'informations ça après. Vous utilisez un hébergeur d'images qui n'a même pas le https ? Changez-en.

Edit : Je viens par contre de voir qu'un certificat a été ajouté, juste pas encore forcé. Nice.

----------


## Eradan

> Oui et non.
> Déjà t'as pas que du texte, tu peux avoir des médias associés.
> Ensuite l'ifram te permet d'avoir les différents liens associés à un tweet (profil de la personne, lien de la conversation, etc).


Ouais, mais en fait twitter on s'en fout :x




> Vous utilisez un hébergeur d'images qui n'a même pas le https ? Changez-en.


Et si je n'ai pas envie? Et si c'est le seul à fournir une fonctionnalité que je juge essentielle? Et si c'est le seul qui passe sur le proxy de mon taff?

On pourrait lister beaucoup plus de raisons valables d'utiliser un hébergeur de contenu qui ne soit pas en https. Et l'argument 'changez vos habitudes pour satisfaire ma marotte personnelle' n'est pas et ne seras jamais valable.

----------


## Wobak

> J'avais déjà lu oui et je comprends bien le problème du mixed-content mais à un moment soit on s'en fout soit on se bouge.
> Et honnêtement, je suis pas certain que l'argument "Parce que depuis 10 ans, nous avons choisi de ne pas héberger les images externes en local mais de laisser les utilisateur intégrer des liens externes. Très peu d'entre eux sont en HTTPS." soit encore valable. En exemple, le forum officiel de Path of Exile.
> Ça passe par de la communication d'informations ça après. Vous utilisez un hébergeur d'images qui n'a même pas le https ? Changez-en.
> 
> Edit : Je viens par contre de voir qu'un certificat a été ajouté, juste pas encore forcé. Nice.


Rappelle moi les arguments pour passer en HTTPS ? Parce que ça reste du cosmétique pour la plupart des features hein. Faut pas croire non plus que le trafic que tu fais passer sur le forum est critique  ::):

----------


## Harest

@Eradan : Un hébergeur de contenu pas capable de fournir ce contenu en https est un hébergeur de contenu qui ne mérite pas d'exister à notre époque. Et qualifier https de "marotte personnelle", lulz.

@Wobak : HTTPS, du cosmétique, on en est là. Même si comme tu dis le contenu sur le forum n'est pas critique et on s'en fout un peu. Le principal intérêt c'est de protéger l'intégrité du contenu. En France on a pas trop ce problème à priori, mais dans d'autres pays, pour ne citer que Comcast aux USA, ils se font plaisir à injecter des scripts dans les pages visitées. J'avais mis ce lien plus haut, pour plus de détails sur les raisons de passer son site en HTTPS.

----------


## Eradan

Quand ton argumentaire repose sur "il faut le faire parce que" même face aux explications détaillées, effectivement c'est une marotte personnelle. Et tu n'as pas autorité à décider ce qui doit ou pas exister.

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

Non mais l'absence de https c'est vraiment un probable dès que tu voyages et que tu traînes sur des réseaux publics, notamment à cause de l'injection de code dans les pages (à la Comcast comme le citait Harest). Si tu veut plus de raisons sur la nécessité de https, tu peut aller lire cette page web qui résume très bien la plupart des arguments.

C'est quoi ton hébergeur qui n'a pas https Eradan ? Et c'est quoi la feature indispensable qu'il possède ?  ::):

----------


## Eradan

J'ai simplement présenté des possibilités, mais si tu tiens absolument à avoir un exemple, en voici un parfaitement légitime. J'en ajoute un second pour marquer le coup, et un troisième parce que ça me fait plaisir. J'attends avec impatience les arguments de Harest exigeant la suppression de ces sites, et particulièrement la fermeture de la boite derrière le troisième.

Je te renvoie au message de Doc TB précédemment cité par Wobak pour des raisons valables, côté admin cette fois, pour ne pas forcer le SSL. Pour résumer, le SSL est un outil intéressant, mais pas obligatoirement nécessaire. Un peu comme le two factor authentication de Steam.

Quant à tes déplacements, internet c'est comme le sexe: faut pas traîner n'importe où  ::ninja::

----------


## fenrhir

Bonjour, j'ai un souci avec les abonnements : impossible chez moi d'en avoir plus que 20. Là où je croyais bêtement que c'était une feature (pour limiter les notifs & co), on vient de m'informer que non, on pouvait en avoir laaaargement plus. Sauf que dès que je rajoute des abos : paf, j'en ai qui se virent. Impossible de dépasser la vingtaine.
Et ça fait des années, peu importe le navigateur.

Une idée du problème ?

----------


## Izual

Mon expérience perso : j'ai plus de 300 abonnements, par contre ils sont dans des dossiers. Essaye comme ça ? (Mes abonnements > Modifier vos dossiers).

----------


## fenrhir

> Mon expérience perso : j'ai plus de 300 abonnements, par contre ils sont dans des dossiers. Essaye comme ça ? (Mes abonnements > Modifier vos dossiers).


Déjà tenté...

----------


## Orhin

T'es sur que t'as pas juste loupé le fait que les différents abonnements sont présentés sur différentes pages (comme les topics) ?  ::ninja::

----------


## fenrhir

> T'es sur que t'as pas juste loupé le fait que les différents abonnements sont présentés sur différentes pages (comme les topics) ?


On n'est pas tous à ton niveau, désolé  ::ninja::

----------


## Orhin

Quand tu vois les "découvertes" que font certains après plusieurs années d'utilisation du forum, je ne me prépare à tout.  ::P:

----------


## Alab

> Elle existe déjà anyway, et c'est pas bien compliqué à insérer (tweet_id étant ce qui est dans l'url après .../status/) : [twitter]tweet_id[/twitter]
> 
> _Sinon j'aime beaucoup Canard PC qui a toutes les pages du site en HTTPS, mais le forum est le dernier rempart qui fait tâche, mais on en a déjà parlé et y'avait que des bornés. C'est juste une simple remarque._


Un bouton =/= d'avoir une balise, ça permet de pas devoir taper à la main le fameux [twitter] justement.

Ya le HTTPS pour le forum maintenant.

Bisous.

----------


## Harest

@Alab qui fait son malin _(spoiler : 

Spoiler Alert! 


leur signe de fabrique, c'est le "Bisou(s)." en fin de message

)_, je ne faisais que répondre à ce message :



> On s'en fout, *on veut une balise twitter quand même*. Non sérieusement je n'ai pas le bug dont tu parles.


Pour HTTPS, t'as raté quelques messages entre temps, merci quand même.



> ...
> Edit : Je viens par contre de voir qu'un certificat a été ajouté, juste pas encore forcé. Nice.


Sinon @Eradan, tu t'enfonces. En plus de déformer mes propos (la base sur un forum mais quand même), tu pars d'hébergeurs d'images à des sites random, aucun rapport. Et le 3ème est disponible en https.



> J'ai simplement présenté des possibilités, mais si tu tiens absolument à avoir un exemple, en voici un parfaitement légitime. J'en ajoute un second pour marquer le coup, et un troisième parce que ça me fait plaisir. J'attends avec impatience les arguments de Harest exigeant la suppression de ces sites, et particulièrement la fermeture de la boite derrière le troisième. ...


Les flame-wars par contre non merci donc je ne répondrai plus sur ce sujet. J'ai statué mon opinion. Libre à chacun d'être en désaccord / (faire semblant de) ne pas comprendre / ...

----------


## Eradan

> @Eradan : Un hébergeur de contenu pas capable de fournir ce contenu en https est un hébergeur de contenu qui ne mérite pas d'exister à notre époque.


Tes propos exacts. Pas de déformation de ma part. Certes, c'est moi qui élargit aux hébergeurs de contenus, parce que se restreindre à l'hébergement d'images aujourd'hui est d'une stupidité sans nom (on parle de Youtube, Dailymotion et Twitter?) Mais tu reprends cet élargissement sans le remettre en question, montrant par là que tu l'acceptes.

Et oui, le troisième site est disponible en https. Mais il n'est pas forcé en https, ce qui le rend parfaitement acceptable en exemple. Et je n'ai pas pris des sites random, mais des exemples que je fréquente régulièrement. Si tu n'acceptes que des sites aux visites uniques substantielles, tu peux remplacer skeriggan par Canonfire, qui pour le coup a une audience notable.

Bref, range ta mauvaise foi, ça ne te donnera pas raison.

----------


## fenrhir

> Bonjour, j'ai un souci avec les abonnements : impossible chez moi d'en avoir plus que 20. Là où je croyais bêtement que c'était une feature (pour limiter les notifs & co), on vient de m'informer que non, on pouvait en avoir laaaargement plus. Sauf que dès que je rajoute des abos : paf, j'en ai qui se virent. Impossible de dépasser la vingtaine.
> Et ça fait des années, peu importe le navigateur.
> 
> Une idée du problème ?


Up !  :Emo: 

Et oui, j'ai déjà essayé en les mettant dans des abonnements... C'est quand même bigrement limitant.

----------


## Wobak

> Up ! 
> 
> Et oui, j'ai déjà essayé en les mettant dans des abonnements... C'est quand même bigrement limitant.


Tu peux montrer un screenshot des abos de ton tableau de bord complet stp ?

----------


## Andri78

Bah c’est normal quoi! J'aimerais bien comprendre ce qu'il se passe  :Cigare:

----------


## fenrhir

> Tu peux montrer un screenshot des abos de ton tableau de bord complet stp ?



Sachant que là j'affiche tous les abos (par rapport aux dossiers, la répartition, dans l'ordre, est de 1-2-6-3-9).

Du coup, je reste à un petit nombre d'abonnement, puisque sinon je vais "perdre" des abo, et je fonctionne avec une chiée de bookmarks que je modifie pour y coller "goto=newpost", que j'ouvre régulièrement, ce qui est tout sauf pratique...

----------


## Wobak

Donc là si tu vas dans une discussion que tu fais Outils > S'abonner à cette discussion > Via mon tableau de bord uniquement et que choisis ton dossier d'abonnement où y'a tout, y'en a une qui disparaît ? Tu peux faire le test et m'envoyer le screenshot du tableau de bord après cette manip ?

Perso j'ai un seul dossier "Abonnements" qui contient 64 abonnements, les tiens sont à la racine ou dans un dossier ?

----------


## fenrhir

> Donc là si tu vas dans une discussion que tu fais Outils > S'abonner à cette discussion > Via mon tableau de bord uniquement et que choisis ton dossier d'abonnement où y'a tout, y'en a une qui disparaît ? Tu peux faire le test et m'envoyer le screenshot du tableau de bord après cette manip ?


J'ai pas compté précisément à combien, mais c'était autour de la 20aine, j'ai du coup viré quelques abos pour éviter de répéter le gag, et pris l'habitude de suivre les autres sujets autrement.
Je check quand je serai sur PC, là je suis sur tél.




> Perso j'ai un seul dossier "Abonnements" qui contient 64 abonnements, les tiens sont à la racine ou dans un dossier ?


1 dans Abonnements
2 dans JdR
6 dans Jeux
3 dans Pitous
9 dans Tech

Et j'avais créé des dossiers uniquement pour voir si ça solutionnait mon problème (réponse : non), avant tout était dans Abonnements.

----------


## fenrhir

Update : bon je viens de dépasser 26 abo et j'ai toujours tout  :tired: 

Bon, j'ai toujours pas pigé, mais si maintenant ça marche, vais pas me plaindre  :^_^:

----------


## Møgluglu

Bug : le forum mojibake joyeusemment les charactères qui ne font pas partie du BMP d'Unicode, comme par exemple U+1F431().

Vu qu'ils sont remplacé par des paires de U+FFFD (�), il doit y avoir une conversion foireuse en UCS-2 quelque part. Le bug n'arrive qu'au moment où on poste ou on soumet un edit de message. Pas de problème dans l'éditeur, la prévisualisation des posts ni dans les titres de topics.

----------


## ducon

Ça fait un moment mais ça ne concerne pas les signatures.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Le topic manga a disparu ? 
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/18...ite-maintenant

----------


## Orhin

A-t-il vraiment existé autrement que dans ton esprit ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

::o:   ::o:   ::o: 
J'avoue que le dernier post (un nouveau venu qui présentait son projet de faire des poésies sur des mangas) m'a fortement marqué...  :tired:

----------


## fenrhir

Déterrage de topak pour Wobak  ::ninja::  _(ce jeu de mot de la nouvelle année ne peut être sujet à un échange ou une demande de remboursement)_




> Update : bon je viens de dépasser 26 abo et j'ai toujours tout 
> 
> Bon, j'ai toujours pas pigé, mais si maintenant ça marche, vais pas me plaindre


Bon, dois y avoir un truc quand même avec les abonnements aux sujets du forum.
Sans aucune manip de ma part, je viens d'en perdre plein d'un coup, sans savoir comment. Je ne m'en suis aperçu que parce que je suis allé dans certains sujets sans passer par le tableau de bord, pour découvrir que j'avais genre 4 jours de messages non lus...

Comme ça fait pile un an, je me demande si y'a pas un truc automatique dans le fofo, genre purge annuelle des abos (ce qui serait bizarre, vu que je suis visiblement le seul à en souffrir)... 
Toujours est-il que c'est vraiment relou : je suis à peu près sûr qu'il me manque d'autres abo en plus des deux que j'ai découvert fortuitement, ce qui est tout sauf pratique, vu que le but des abo, c'est de s'en souvenir à ma place.

----------

